# 95' se-r *+ for sale+*



## krf_concepts (May 18, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag..._images/6/web/570000-570999/570650_7_full.jpg
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag..._images/6/web/570000-570999/570650_6_full.jpg
$5kobo
email:[email protected]


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Not only did you post twice, but you did it in the wrong section. Good one jackass!:thumbup:



..oh, nice car. GL with a sale!


----------



## krf_concepts (May 18, 2004)

wow, arent you the frigg'n cool guy now!you said jackass.....well the reason i did that is because i had to change my screen name because it was spelled wrong and i put in my new email address.........so if your not interested f*$k off jackass


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^bitter party of one..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

krf_concepts said:


> wow, arent you the frigg'n cool guy now!you said jackass.....well the reason i did that is because i had to change my screen name because it was spelled wrong and i put in my new email address.........so if your not interested f*$k off jackass



Shouldn't have told me about spelling your User Name wrong, now I really think of you as a jackass. And btw, I was serious when I said good luck selling the car...where's damn the appreciation?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

krf_concepts said:


> so if your not interested f*$k off jackass


EXACTLY :cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

my420sx said:


> EXACTLY :cheers:


exactly, my ass! It's a double post. Learn how the forum works, or HOW TO TYPE YOUR NAME or DON'T F'N POST!!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

why can't we be friends... why can't we be friends?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ill take this as bitter, party of six now... 



first, dont double post, second, two pics dont sell a car, third milage wil help, and lastly actually talk bout your car.. oils, receipts, parts add, are you selling stock... cuz if that has aroudn 100k on it.. they sell around 3500.. just b/c you painted your rims black, its drop and has an exhaust makes it worth more, beside people rather have a stock car than modded.. we like to do our own work.. we aren't honda poeple.. j/k


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

mzanubis said:


> why can't we be friends... why can't we be friends?


thannks....now I'm gonna have that damn song in my head all night!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gimp said:


> thannks....now I'm gonna have that damn song in my head all night!



LOL...Gimp is the most _peaceful_ mod. :thumbup:


----------



## krf_concepts (May 18, 2004)

jus buy the damn car and shutup


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

krf_concepts said:


> jus buy the damn car and shutup


I already have a 200. Don't want another.

and again, DUDE! lighten up.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i like the car, but where i live, its ridin waaaay to low, id never make it out of my driveway without ripping the fenders off  good luck though :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

krf_concepts said:


> jus buy the damn car and shutup


with an attitude like that, good luck with your sale. i'd be suprised if someone didn't fake being interested in buying it so they could find out your address then just steal the pile of shit from you.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Someone sound's like they haven't been getting any! Better yet never has! Relax take a deep inhale then exhale, now how the hell are you gonna sell your car giving that kinda attitude? No one's gonna give you any respect if you can't give it to them, go sell it to someone who'll put up with the attitude! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im surprised he hasn't sold it yet, i mean he posted in 3 spots and its a steal for 5000 and the car only has 133k miles on it... but its shiny and clean


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

perhaps a very good donor for a full blown se-r conversion, but the price is still up there.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i like the car, i like the spec v wheels painted black, other than that your an ass, and 5k is way too much for that car, ill give you 3500 and thats it


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^They're B14 Se-R wheels. I have nothing else to contribute.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i was gonna teddy bear it but i couldn't find the rims.... shawn, wanna help?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

seeing that it's an already modified and abused car, 2500 seems to be an alright price.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I know this is "illegal", but peer presure made me do it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Shawn said:


> I know this is "illegal", but peer presure made me do it.


yay! :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

with 133k?? 5K uhh no. waay to high, if i wanted it i say blue book value and no more


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Shawn said:


> I know this is "illegal", but peer presure made me do it.


OK, _*now*_ it's worth $5k!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont forget to add the aluminum wing, adds hp and value, then it could sell for 6k.. add a gt-r badge and its up to 6500


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OMG! This is totally not the for sale section!!!

Lizzocked, and don't PM me.


----------

